# soundmagic mp-21 v pl-30 for mobile.. confused.. pl advice..



## movies99 (Mar 5, 2011)

hello everyone..

I am a little confused to choose between soundmagic mp 21 and pl 30

mp 21 (700 rs ) - with mic - but has L shaped pin.. 
my samsung wave has socket at the top.. so I am little worried if the wire gets cut when I put in my jeans..while driving..

pl 30 (900 rs)- it has a straight pin
though it doesn't have mic, my phone take builtin speaker if I use earphones.. so not a major problem..

also suggest me if there are any other good ear phones in this range.. 900 is the my limit..

Thank you..


----------



## coolest111 (Mar 5, 2011)

go for pl30......


----------



## hdknitro (Mar 7, 2011)

If u are a sound enthusiast than I would suggest go for PL- 30. I am using them from past august. They give superb audio even on my nokia E-63, which has an low sound reproduction. The sound just lacks a good bass. but in my case I love the guitars so bass is not an issue. If bass is the main requirement, i would suggest go for sony


----------



## smalltiger_s (Apr 4, 2011)

pl 30 will give you a much better sound!!! but even if you use mp21 there is not much of a sound difference...but remember the button to pick up the call in mp21 is iphone compatible....it doesnt work on most other phones...


----------



## coolnikhil (Apr 8, 2011)

hey where are SoundMagic available in delhi...???


----------



## smalltiger_s (Apr 11, 2011)

coolnikhil said:


> hey where are SoundMagic available in delhi...???



you can buy from pristinenote.com. they will deliver it at your dossrstep. Or you can try mediahome.in or primeabgb.com

they all stock it...i have bought from Prime ABGB Today's Cool Deal !, prisinenote.com. both are great!!!


----------

